

Ask PG: How to tell if your application was erroneously considered late? - Jebdm

I think my cofounder and I ought to be in that set of ~50 (we think we got our application in on time but we haven't gotten an email), but it'd be good to be able to verify.
======
pg
We're just finishing reviewing them all. (There turned out to be 70.) Emails
should go out tonight.

So anyone who (a) started their application before the deadline and (b)
doesn't hear from us in the next 24 hours and (c) doesn't find the email in
their spam folder and (d) has a working email address in their HN profile
should contact info@ycombinator.com.

------
david_shaw
I believe that pg said in the original announcement that they had already
(easily) detected which applications had this bug (that's also how they know
how many were affected).

I don't have a link offhand, but I believe that all founders were notified.

~~~
Punter
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425577>

------
rch
exciting.

:)

